# Duplicate a scent?



## Soapman Ryan (Sep 11, 2013)

How could I duplicate a scent if I can't recognize all the smells?
FYI- I have a pre-shave cream by proraso, which I like the scent and wanted to make a facial bar with this same scent. The ingredients actually lists eucalyptus oil. I purchased eucalyptus oil from WSP, but it has a strong medicinal scent to it. The proraso pre-shave is a sweeter eucalyptus scent. 

Here's a pick of the product, if anyone is unfamiliar with it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 11, 2013)

The box also lists camphor and menthol as well as eucalyptus. Gerianol has a distinct fragrance -- it's a component of many lemon scented EOs. And the catch-all "parfum" which could be anything.


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Sep 11, 2013)

DeeAnna said:


> Both containers also say menthol as well as eucalyptus. Do you have that too?



I do, I tried the first mixture of both menthol and eucalyptus and it was so medicinal it smelt like noxzema, no sweet scent. Therefore, the second test was without the menthol and still medicinal.


----------



## lsg (Sep 11, 2013)

From the description on the label it is ptus (Globulus) Essential Oil. There are several types of eucalyptus oil.  Can you detect any mint in the fragrance?

http://www.bulkapothecary.com/categories/aromatherapy-essential-oils.html?sort=featured&page=3


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Sep 11, 2013)

lsg said:


> From the description on the label it is ptus (Globulus) Essential Oil. There are several types of eucalyptus oil.  Can you detect any mint in the fragrance?
> 
> http://www.bulkapothecary.com/categories/aromatherapy-essential-oils.html?sort=featured&page=3



No mint scent. I purchased the globules e.o. type from WSP. Crafters Choice™ Eucalyptus (80/85) EO - Certified 100% Pure 664

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...calyptus+(80/85)+EO+-+Certified+100%+Pure+664


----------



## neeners (Sep 11, 2013)

not all essential oils are made equal. you may want to go to a store that sells several different brands of EOs and give them all a sniff (cleanse the palette in between with coffee beans). I just bought 2 different brands of lavender EO, and they smell completely different.....  one smells more medicinal and another smells more sweet


----------



## lsg (Sep 11, 2013)

Eucalyptus blends well with the following essential oils, maybe this will give you a hint of what they used.

Rosemary, lavender, tea tree, lemongrass, pine, cedarwood, lemon, thyme, peppermint, benzoin, patchouli, black pepper, ginger, juniper, bergamot, lime


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Sep 11, 2013)

Does any one know of any companies that can duplicate scents?


----------



## green soap (Sep 11, 2013)

Soapman Ryan said:


> Does any one know of any companies that can duplicate scents?



like going to Home Depot with a paint sample?  electronic noses are not so advanced yet....you would need one of the folks that make their living with their noses at the big perfumeries.

The problem is that you have a scent which is a blend of EOs and FOs.  I have blended eucalyptus EO with several of the EOs listed by lsg above with very nice results (one or more).  However, I also have a scent that has eucalyptus EO and Myrrh FO (among several other EOs and FOs).  I call them my bastard scents (hybrids might be a nicer word?).  Sometimes I mix several FOs and EOs together.  On the list of ingredients, FOs just go as 'fragrance', or 'parfum' like they do here.  

What other components can you identify?  menthol is in larger amount than the eucalyptus, can you smell it on the product?

Duplicating these blended scents can be a challenge (I am in love with the scent 'Heno de Pravia' no luck duplicating it...) but you can come up with your own blends and maybe something even nicer.


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Sep 11, 2013)

green soap said:


> What other components can you identify?  menthol is in larger amount than the eucalyptus, can you smell it on the product?


I do smell the menthol.


green soap said:


> Duplicating these blended scents can be a challenge (I am in love with the scent 'Heno de Pravia' no luck duplicating it...) but you can come up with your own blends and maybe something even nicer.


That's been my problem. I've been mixing e.o.'s for a few months now and have just gotten frustrated with not good results. That's what gave me the idea of trying to match a scent. Out of all the blends, I was only satisfied with one, which was: Lavender:3 Lemon:2 Peppermint:1.
Essential oils I have on hand.
bergamot
cedarwood
eucalyptus (80/85)
frankincense
german chamomile
lavender
lemon
lemongrass
myrrh
palmarose
petitgrain
peppermint
pine
pink grapefruit
rosemary
sweet orange


----------

